# Take me to the Other Side



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

Tonight, take me to the other side
Sparks fly like the fourth of July
Just take me to the other side
I see that sexy look in your eyes
And I know, we ain't friends anymore
If we walk down this road
We'll be lovers for sho'
So tonight (So tonight) kiss me like it's do or die
And take me to the other side

Thoughts?


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

mildly aroused


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

wow


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

very thought provoking


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

That's really nice.


----------

